
Ask HN: What's the benefit to incorporating in Delaware? - qmarchi
I&#x27;m looking to form a startup in the shape of a C Corp, but what&#x27;s the advantages and disadvantages to filing in Delaware vs. something in Arkansas?<p>I&#x27;ve got plans to consult w&#x2F; a lawyer but some initial impressions never hurt.
======
rman666
There are dozens of articles about this topic. Do you even Google, bro?

